# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  проблема с антивирусом Symantec_Endpoint_Protection

## vii181

недавно установил антивирус Symantec_Endpoint_Protection. все работает нормально я бы даже сказал отлично еслибы не одно но, он непонятным образом блокирует работу торрент клиента с одним единственным торрент треккером,и блокирует както странно чтото дает качать,а чтото нет,раздавать вобще ни чего не дает,тоесть в торрент клиенте показывает что чтото раздается и количество отданного, а вот на самом сайте в личном меню пользователя в окошке где указываются раздоваемые мной торенты ни чего нет и бонусы мне не начасляются.При отключении SEP все вышепереисленные проблемы проподают.Повторюсь что это происходит с одним единственным треккером,со всеми осталными треккерами таких проблем нет,на них все кочается раздается учитывается. торент клиент в глобальные исключенния добавил не помогло. Подскажите в чем может быть дело. :confused:

----------


## Dezire

Раз только с одним трекером, возможно, в его торрентах что-то присутствует. Попробуйте отключить антивирь и посмотреть

----------


## vii181

в том то и дело что при отключении все ок ,а треккер проверенный нормально там все.я даже свои разддачи не могу раздавать не дает антивир отключаю все нормиуль

----------


## Dezire

Ну тогда есть вариант заменить антивирь. :)

----------

